# Guys, are tall girls a turn off?



## ForeverTruth (Jan 27, 2012)

I am 5'8" which is not super tall but for a girl its on the taller side. I am taller than all my girl friends but one but she is from another country. I love high heels but it makes me kind of self conscious because with heels I am pushing like 6 foot. I don't like dating guys shorter than me, so guys what is your advice? Turn off or hot?


----------



## Blawnka (Dec 12, 2011)

No, it's definitely not a turn off, height is something that you can't control, and if you don't care if the guy is shorter than you, then they probably won't care that you're taller.


----------



## Embassy (Feb 21, 2011)

.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

I love tall girls. Some girls that are models are tall.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Y're my height, so we choudl be borthers.


----------



## CaptainRoommate (Aug 15, 2011)

It's not a turn-off. But every girl who's ever shown interest in me has been shorter than I am.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm about 5'10". I don't mind if you're 5' or 6'4" It's the actual person I'm interested in. I can see how having your partner tower over you constantly could be a little awkward, but I would never write a person off based on that. That's just shallow in my opinion.


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

If you don't like dating guys shorter than you, what's the point in asking this question?


----------



## Wall of Red (Jun 24, 2011)

I like tall women but I notice that most of them seem to have an issue with dating any one smaller than themselves or even people an inch or two bigger as they claim they don't want to lookk taller than there partner when wearing heels.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

I think tall girls can be really attractive. It isn't a really important attribute but if I had to pick a height I think 5'8" is about perfect.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Physical attractiveness in a woman is much more about proportion than height, for me anyway. I'd be just as well turned on by a girl 6'+ as anyone shorter, given she has the proper assets.


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

Don't matter to me unless Shes like 6'6 then yeah lolz


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

No. I like to feel protected.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

ForeverTruth said:


> I don't like dating guys shorter than me


Then you don't have a whole lot to be concerned with here.


----------



## gentleman caller (Feb 22, 2012)

I wouldn't worry about it. People who are under 6' cannot be considered tall in any form. Also it's natural not to want to date guys shorter than you for the same reasons why guys have reservations about dating girls who tower over them.


----------



## TheCynicalEye (Sep 7, 2011)

_[deleted]_


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

If you like tall guys I don't see how this is an issue for you. 5'8 is not even that tall.

If a guy is turned off by your stature, it's probably because he's intimidated by it. You wouldn't want to date him anyways.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

If they're too tall, it's a turn off. I'm 6 foot so any girl over about 6' 2" would make me uncomfortable.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

I'm 5'10, so I feel ya. But I prefer to date men that are 6' and taller.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

^Agreed


----------



## Jeffrey91 (Dec 22, 2011)

I prefer my women shorter than me so yes to me its a major turn off.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

lol, 5'8 isn't tall.


----------



## kapa (Dec 31, 2011)

No no no no no no no no no no no no no no!
Tall girls are very attractive


----------



## Venkska (Oct 29, 2011)

Nope it isn't a turn off for me but I prefer shorter women.


----------



## ShoelessJoe (Jun 10, 2012)

As long as she's not taller than me lol (I'm 6'2) then it's fine


----------



## Saber (Jun 15, 2012)

5'8 is never "too" tall of a height unless you are a really short male. Most average height men and above would find 5'8 to be a really good height.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

unless you have a tail i see absolutely nothing wrong with this.
i remember watching a show about the world tallest model. shes 6 ft 8 of sexiness


----------



## ImaDinosaur (Feb 6, 2012)

Models are normally tall. Tall ladies are all the rage these days


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

No, I would date a girl taller than me but I doubt any girls would date a guy shorter than them since they seem to have a thing for height. :sigh


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm also 5'8". I've dated guys my height or taller, except for one. He was only a half inch/inch shorter, but it really made an impact on how I viewed us. It was uncomfortable for me to walk through school because he had shorter legs and I'd have to match my stride. And kissing, I'd have to lean down just the slightest bit. He was a good guy but it just bothered me.

I wish that height didn't have to be an issue, but it is. The guy I'm with now is about two inches taller than me and it's perfect :]


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm 5' 9" and I've seen lots of girls my height or taller. I wouldn't want to date any of them that would just be uncomfortable.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

I'm only 5' 5'', but still growing! I want to be 5' 8'' eventually.


----------



## TheRealM (May 8, 2012)

I have alot of girlfriends and some of them are as tall as you and boys seem to love their height. I'm only 5'3 and feels like a midget when I'm with them! You should be proud of your height and keep wearing high heels. I am jealous of you tall girls! You're so lucky!


----------



## bigdan23 (Feb 28, 2012)

No. It's not a turn off. If anything, it makes you stand out from the crowd. As i'm a 6 foot 5 - for me the taller girl the better. Some guys might feel intimidated but that's their problem. not yours.


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

Not at all, if anything they're hotter.


----------



## moya (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm a short guy, 5'8" and I've been with a a number of girls who were taller than me. I'm really not bugged by it. Beauty comes in all different shapes and sizes. There's a certain type of sexy that tall girls have and a certain type of sexy short girls have. :0


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

No. I like tall women.


----------



## phoenixmee (Jun 19, 2012)

nope, especially long legs.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Thread reminds me of this:






It's not a turn off, but I still prefer my women pocket-sized.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

She's got 3 or 4 inches on me and I wouldn't have a problem dating her(when she's of age though).


----------



## Onesize Fitzpatrick (Apr 22, 2012)

no, with my lack of height, I'd need a step ladder to give them a hug... thats always a bit odd.


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

5'8 isn't that tall. I'm 5'8, and most men here are way taller than myself, so I don't really feel tall at all, I feel like a normal height.


----------



## VC132 (Sep 1, 2010)

In general, I'm not attracted to girls taller than me, but today there was girl I met at the Walgreens that I couldn't get out of my head for the entire evening, yea she seemed that perfect. If I were a more grown up version of myself, I think I could have gotten her, ha...she was married who am I kidding.


----------



## phoenixmee (Jun 19, 2012)

one thing to add........hugs with a really tall girl could be very interesting.....think of where your head would be......


----------



## warewolf95 (Nov 16, 2011)

i love girls with nice legs so id rather have a tall girl than a short one


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

My little sister who's like 14 and 5'8 always gets looked at and hit on by guys my age and older when we go out x) it's scary but I'm assuming it's attractive. Your lucky I wish I was tall 'm 5'4 :c


----------



## kitterbug (Oct 25, 2007)

I don't pay attention to height when I'm with a guy. I'm 5'7. All but one of the men I've dated have been taller then me at 6 foot. I like to wrap my arms around my man and rest my head on his chest or his shoulder. The didn't work well with the guy who was my height "Here let me hug you tight and rest my head upon your face". It just wasn't the same! But all in all i don't care about height. I care more about whether or not he has a sense of humor.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I don't meet many 6 foot tall women, as a 5 feet 11 inches man, but no it wouldn't be a turn off.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Is genital size related to height?


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

5 8 is still shorter than most of us guys :b

Height dosent mean much.. Unless its the extremes like 6 10 or 4 foot


----------



## Planbee (May 1, 2012)

Nope. As long as she's not that much taller than me and i'm 6'2.


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

The main problem with tall girls is that a lot of women want a man taller than them, which rules me out for anyone of above average height.


----------



## Mauricio5 (Jun 19, 2012)

No. Tall girls are sexy. Long legs are attractive. As long as theyre shorter than me, its all good. Im 6'1 though and most girls arent taller than me. Even if they were, its not a dealbreaker.


----------



## Martell (Jun 20, 2012)

As long as I'm taller lol


----------



## Martell (Jun 20, 2012)

As long as your not taller then me it's all good


----------



## rambo (Nov 14, 2010)

She can't be taller than me. I'm 6ft. Any taller than that, she will be over the limit. And she'll be unable to ride.


----------



## HopefulDreamer (Feb 26, 2012)

A lot of guys I know want the tall girls. They are always calling me too short at 5'4 and calling me a little girl, and that they would probably hurt me. Which I find offensive. I hate being called 'little girl' especially since I didn't think I was _that_ short when I met them. I'm on the small side, but a lot of girls I know are either my height or a few inches taller. And I tower over quite a few girls I work with.

Most guys I know say their ideal heights for girls are 5'6 and up because they love the long legs.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

What does height matter, you are as tall as you will ever be, this goes for sides, what does height really effect to be honest? It's just a preference.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## Varax (Jun 22, 2012)

Not at all. In fact I quite like tall girls. I’m 6’ 2” and someone around 6’ would be great. I like when someone is around the same height as me because it makes it easy for me to look them in the eyes without it feeling like I’m looking down on them. I wouldn’t mind someone taller than myself either (though they are rare). I don’t worry about my height and how tall someone is means nothing to me compared to how they are as a person.


----------



## behave (Apr 18, 2012)

it really doesn't matter to me.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

That's a huge *****.


----------



## Koolio (Feb 25, 2012)

If anything, it seems like guys are turned off by super short girls. I'm about 5'1, so it seriously sucks. I would love to be tall.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

enzo said:


> If you don't like dating guys shorter than you, what's the point in asking this question?


This. Also, I noticed that taller girls usually never even give me a second glance.


----------



## Magus (May 19, 2010)

Tall girls are not for me, personally. Much rather prefer short girls, but any girl in between 5'0"-5'6" is okay for me, with my ideal being 5'0"-5'3". I'm a tall guy (6'2" or 6'3"), and I find the height difference to be a very good thing. 

But I'm sure there are many other guys out there who think otherwise and prefer tall girls.


----------



## moya (Feb 16, 2012)

mid20sgirl said:


> A lot of guys I know want the tall girls. They are always calling me too short at 5'4 and calling me a little girl, and that they would probably hurt me. Which I find offensive. I hate being called 'little girl' especially since I didn't think I was _that_ short when I met them. I'm on the small side, but a lot of girls I know are either my height or a few inches taller. And I tower over quite a few girls I work with.
> 
> Most guys I know say their ideal heights for girls are 5'6 and up because they love the long legs.


There's nothing wrong with your height at all


----------



## DarthScorpio11 (May 10, 2011)

no, i think some tall girls are very hot. however, i wouldn't date a tall girl.


----------



## pixel2010 (May 13, 2011)

Height doesn't matter to me, i think it's more about whether personalities blend well.
As long as they don't act big. lol

Maria Sharapova is 6'2", and looks attractive, but her personality is a turn-off.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Xtraneous said:


> That's a huge *****.


HAHA that movie was funny.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

I really wouldn't like to have a girl as tall or even nearly as tall as me really. I really dig short girls, dunno why. 5 foot to 5-5, maybe. They always seem to have a nice booty when they're short and overall just better built imo.


----------



## Khantko (Apr 27, 2012)

i actually fell for a girl that was two inches taller than me. We had serious chemistry together


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

Depends how tall but i wouldn't say tall girls are a turn off unless she is taller than i am, which is rarely ever the case. I do prefer girls to be on the shorter side.


----------



## behave (Apr 18, 2012)

for me personally sometimes i like midgets other times i like super tall women e.g. kimberly diamond whos 7ft 4 or something but its more of a fantasy than anything else..

tall women are usually more independant..but it takes a lot more to impress them or get thet interested


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Not at all.


----------



## Gidi (Jun 15, 2012)

To be honest its kid of intimidating having a girl that's taller than you


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm 5'10 and I catch a lot of guy's attention just based on that fact.

The truth is, most tall girls dress pretty dowdy because they feel embarrassed of their height and they don't want to command any more attention than is necessary.

There's a certain way of dressing and having confidence and holding your head high. They key is to look at supermodels for inspiration in style. They are the epitome of beauty and we are lucky that this standard works in our favor :lol Long legs, long torso, why would you want to downplay that??



















Height ftw ^

I have some style tips that I've learned over the years.

Aim always for higher waisted skirts/pants to elongate the lower portion of your body
Turtlenecks/higher neckline tops on a tall person are never flattering, I prefer v necks or necklines that accentuate the bust/neck and frame the face and don't make it seem like a head on a stick
Miniskirts on really long legs aren't all too becoming, pencil skirts are way sexier and more classy, be careful of hemlines!!
Heels in the 2 to 3 inch range. Any taller and guys might feel intimidated.
Form fitting is what I abide by. Loose clothes swallow me up. Clothes with a bit of spandex or stretch or jersey material to highlight curves. Tall people generally appear more slimmer/less curvier than our shorter counterparts, that's why it's important to always find clothes that actually fit/are on the smaller side.
Also generally tall people can always pull off hair that is on the longer side. Since are body proportions are much longer, it's important to balance it out with long/healthy hair. Shorter hair 'pulls you up' and makes you seem taller than you really are.


----------



## medusa21 (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm a 5'11 girl and love my height. ^.^
Guys used to bully me for that in school. They would call me ugly and huge, even though I wasn't. I just naturally had a bigger body build than a short girl but was still within normal weight range. I'm much skinner than most girls now but I also have curves. 
I love dressing up because I get plenty of attention, it's strange and unbelievable lol. Sometimes I might dress down tho because of my anxiety and not wanting to draw more attention to myself. 
But as for your question, it just depends on the guy, but I can tell you for a fact I've been getting attention from guys my height and taller ever since I left school. I can't believe taller guys are staring at me like they do(i get soo nervous!). I've never dated before but I think guys do think about us (dating us) but they might be intimidated if a girl is tall and beautiful at the same time. Lethal combo!


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

ForeverTruth said:


> I am 5'8" which is not super tall but for a girl its on the taller side. I am taller than all my girl friends but one but she is from another country. I love high heels but it makes me kind of self conscious because with heels I am pushing like 6 foot. I don't like dating guys shorter than me, so guys what is your advice? Turn off or hot?


I'm exactly 6 foot tall (1.83m) , I get hit on frequently .. by guys . On top of that , I'm a transsexual . I didn't expect to be doing that well , but oh well . lol

So yeah , it's most certainly not a turn off . Embrace it .


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

I wouldn't turn down a girl down for being 'too tall'.. I have yet to meet any female over 6'4".


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

every guy likes different things. so whose to say?


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Not to me. I'm 5'10" and I've dated someone my own height before. Someone taller wouldn't bother me either.


----------



## VinBZ (Nov 2, 2013)

I definitely prefer shorter girls.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Prefer average height (5'4) or taller girls. It makes me feel creepy dating a shorter girl.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

I hope not :teeth


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Nope, at 5'9 there are plenty girls my height or taller. It would not bother me, but I can say with a considerable degree certainty that they would not be interested in me.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Not really. I prefer them over short girls.


----------



## One Man Band (Jan 7, 2014)

Not necessarily. 5'8" isn't THAT tall for a girl, I've known a few girls that were over 6 foot. I prefer short girls, but I don't have a problem with tall girls.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Hellllllllllllll NO!



arnie said:


> lol, 5'8 isn't tall.


^This!


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

Not at all. I prefer short ones ... but I am in no way turned off by just tallness.


----------



## hermito (Jan 29, 2014)

Not at all. If you have that Amazonian build, then it's a ****ing turn on. Well at least for me.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

1,77 m is just fine. Not a turn off. I knew a girl that was 1,83 m tall. I had no problem with that. I am 1,85 m.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Don't care either way. Tall and short both are attractive for me.


----------



## binarybigfoot (Aug 18, 2013)

5'10 myself, and to be honest the only guys who've been bothered by it weren't guys I'd really want a relationship with anyway.

VERY few tall guys are attractive to me based on height alone.

Oye! to the guys saying tall girls wouldn't consider them... not true for all of us. My ideal is around 5'8" and I LOVE it when shorter guys approach me. It shows they're confident and that makes me feel confident.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

No. Would love to date a girl taller than me.


----------



## RogerKlotz (Mar 8, 2014)

I think it depends on the dude. I'm close to 6' and a girl I was interested in last year was 6'6". The height didn't really bother me too much.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

5' 8" is good. WNBA height is freakish.


----------



## questionoftime (Mar 12, 2014)

No I find tall women attractive... I'm just too nervous to talk to them at 5'9... wish they would talk to me...


----------



## ScottieK (Nov 5, 2010)

I don't think I could date a girl taller than me, but I'm 6'8" so i don't really see that being an issue...

I think that most guys are fine with being with a taller girl, they just tend to be more self-conscious...so as long as you don't mind being with a shorter guy and can put his mind at ease, you should be fine.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

As long as they aren't taller than me:afr.... I'm good, but i'm 6'1 so chances are if they *are * taller than me.... They are probably a dude.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm around 6'4, so I might be a bit biased compared to shorter guys, but personally, height is one of the things I just don't look at at all. I've been attracted to girls who were quite tall and girls almost awkwardly shorter than myself. For me, height is literally only an issue if she's like less than 5 feet or something, and that's just because of how tall I am myself, other than that, I don't care.

The only slight problem I have with taller girls is that I immediately associate them with my mother and sister, who are both around 6 feet. I think it's something I could easily overcome if I liked the girl well enough though. 5'8 is not a problem though. You're still shorter than the average guy.


----------



## saline (Feb 16, 2011)

Certainly not a turn off at all from an attraction point-of-view.

However, because i'm fairly short (about 5' 8'' at a guess?), I just assume that tall girls want a tall guy, and so i'm even less likely to approach them than I am shorter girls.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

I'd prefer a girl shorter than me, but hell, as a nearly 27 year old male virgin, I simply can't afford to be picky at this stage. :boogie:clap


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm currently infatuated with a girl who's as tall as me. (5'11)


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

i find them hot and cross them out from my list at the same time


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

If they are taller than me I am not interested in them, though I may find them attractive still. Don't know why that is, it just is. I am only 5' 8.5" myself. I have always had a thing for shorter gals, like 5'0" is perfect. On match.com, I noticed a pattern that it is very common for women to list that they prefer a man who is at least 5' 10", even among the shorter women. 5'10" happens to be just above average height for men.


----------



## HelpfulHero (Aug 14, 2013)

I like it. It's not something I consciously go after, but I do find it appealing.


----------



## Putin (May 21, 2013)

no


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

So long as they aren't passed my height (5'11") then they're fine. I'd have more of an issue if they were too short.

edit: I think men, generally speaking, don't look for women who are taller than them. So it's more of a subjective question, depending upon the height of the guy.


----------



## CEB32 (Mar 6, 2014)

I saw a couple in the local tesco the other week and they both dwarfed me and im 6.5/6.6. She must of been 6.9 or so which made him about 7.1

I now have an idea how short people must view me lol. The issue with me is actually the opposite, are they too short? 5.6 is about the minimum for me before things get far too awkward


----------



## fm5827 (Mar 7, 2011)

Height isn't really a big factor for me tbh


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Listen, I'm gonna be completely honest. As a vertically challenged male I'd much prefer a rather tall woman in my life to carry me around in her arms. I think it's only fair.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Hellllllllllllll NO!
> 
> ^This!


We all know you have the best taste on sas. :lol
And lol @ 5'8" being tall.



hermito said:


> Not at all. If you have that Amazonian build, then it's a ****ing turn on. Well at least for me.


I've been called Amazonian 1,000 times in my life and never in a complimentary way. Haha. High fives to you.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Kiba said:


> As long as they aren't taller than me:afr.... I'm good, but i'm 6'1 so chances are if they *are * taller than me.... They are probably a dude.


False. And kinda rude.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

CEB32 said:


> I saw a couple in the local tesco the other week and they both dwarfed me and im 6.5/6.6.* She must of been 6.9* or so which made him about 7.1
> 
> I now have an idea how short people must view me lol. The issue with me is actually the opposite, are they too short? 5.6 is about the minimum for me before things get far too awkward


----------



## PatheticGuy (Sep 2, 2013)

Being only 5'6, I wouldn't be comfortable myself with any girl more than maybe 5'7, that's in flat shoes, but attractive girls are attractive, it's all in the build and looks. Short and dumpy/misshapen, not attractive, tall and bony skinny, not attractive, tall and hulking, not attractive. Not that it matters because I know for a fact every girl even those who are 4'2 are not attracted to any man shorter than 6'3 and will only be with them as absolute last resort to take care of them.


----------



## CEB32 (Mar 6, 2014)

arnie said:


>


Your belief is not required 

I have actually met 2 other women taller than me and one was a good friend, she was 6.7.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Not at all. I don't usually notice a woman's height unless she's MUCH shorter than me. I might notice if she's MUCH taller than me but I don't see it as a bad thing.


----------

